# Sometimes things change.



## squatting dog (Dec 28, 2019)

Not necessarily for the better. I for one do not consider most graffiti to be art. A perfect example.    Which would you consider art?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2019)

The first more than the second.  Not sure why.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 28, 2019)

The faded original colors and rusted patinas of the first are much more interesting than the graffitti covered ones.   The design lines of the different models are also more striking in the first pic, and are hardly noticeable at all in the busily painted group.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 28, 2019)

Cars stuck in the ground: 
A curiosity, a wonder: "Why did they do that"
Sticking cars in the ground required labor and they appears odd, but it is not art.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 28, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Sticking cars in the ground required labor and they appears odd, *but it is not art*.



*Emphasis mine.* Think that's a subjective call. I see the art in the arrangement.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Cars stuck in the ground:
> A curiosity, a wonder: "Why did they do that"
> Sticking cars in the ground required labor and they appears odd, but it is not art.


Houston has the art car parade...it makes me laugh so hard some times:

https://www.thehoustonartcarparade.com/history-of-the-houston-art-car-para#!


----------



## gennie (Dec 28, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Not necessarily for the better. I for one do not consider most graffiti to be art. A perfect example.    Which would you consider art?
> 
> View attachment 86002View attachment 86003



Only in America.  In Cuba they would still be doing what they were made to do - transport people.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 28, 2019)

I was lucky to see these Cadillac's back in 1974 when they first were put there. The second shot was about 3-4 weeks ago. I swear, the paint on there is over 3 inches thick in spots.   And now, there is trash strewn all over out there.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

Cant see us Brits doing this as we aint got the land space
What is the reason for doing this apart from an art form? Who is responsible for creating this curious idea and is it for some good cause maybe?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 28, 2019)

Not art to me and The Art Car Parade here in Houston is amazing and colorful.


----------



## toffee (Dec 28, 2019)

dont call it art - has no depth to it ' load of old cars turned up 'wonder what the art caption
saids its meaning / cleverly done about all ..


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks like a job half done to me


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 28, 2019)

Someone once said, “Art is in the eye of the beholder”,  to someone this could be considered art, but not to my eyes.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 28, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I was lucky to see these Cadillac's back in 1974 when they first were put there. The second shot was about 3-4 weeks ago. I swear, the paint on there is over 3 inches thick in spots.   And now, there is trash strewn all over out there.


It's also sad to see that over time people stole doors, wheels, and trunk lids (Boot for the British among us).

In regard to art, I wouldn't choose either.

May be funny to see what archaeologists say about these cars in 500 years.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 28, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> It's also sad to see that over time people stole doors, wheels, and trunk lids (Boot for the British among us).
> 
> In regard to art, I wouldn't choose either.
> 
> May be funny to see what archaeologists say about these cars in 500 years.



Yes, some time in the past, someone actually stole (cut) the roof off the 49 Caddy  (I suppose it had value later on in life) and eventually, somebody replaced it with sheet metal.
You're right about archaeologists too. I always chuckle whenever I see them unearth some structure and then, inevitably we're told it was a temple of some kind. Hey! maybe it was an open air market.... ever think of that.... no, it's always a temple.


----------

